# Club/Combine cheating ?



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever caught or heard of a club/combine being caught for cheating ? Also what happened to that club/combine as if they did it once whose to say that didn't or wouldn't do it again ?
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

No I haven't but I'm new to the Pigeon racing.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Not a club/combine cheating but we did have a member get caught cheating. He was banned for life. Pretty dumb too, all he did was take an old countermark and clock it as if it were a bird he raced. 'Won' the race by 2 hours or so, red flags so we check inside countermark number, and what do ya know it was from 2 races ago. Couldn't believe he was that stupid.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

M Kurps said:


> Has anyone ever caught or heard of a club/combine being caught for cheating ? Also what happened to that club/combine as if they did it once whose to say that didn't or wouldn't do it again ?
> Kurps


 Once upon a time there was a guy who cheated....he was taken out behind the club house where he was horse whipped and then he was hung by the neck did dead. Since then I am told there has never been another cheater in these here parts. Course now days, not sure you could hang the guy anymore, since it is frowned upon by folks who just don't understand pigeon racing. They mumble about being "extreme" and other such stuff, but for the most part, we pay them no mind.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL That would be a deterrent


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Heard of a guy give coffee to his birds. (Caffine) Held is winnings ( over $5.000 ) till they did a investagation was done. Never found out the outcome.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy All and Brad Hogan give their birds tea, so why not give them coffee? If you give them coffee on Friday before the race then Saturday the rush has gone to bust.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know of a club where the Club Sec and the Race chairman/computer person were winning almost all the club races and topping the combine when the winds weren't in their favor winning by a goo amount of time. That went on for a couple of years because there was no proof then they both got voted out of their position and they are on the bottom of the sheet all the time. It was never proven but to everybody involved with that club is pretty sure they were cheating. Then this year the combine threw a guy out who won the 200 mile race. There were mistakes on his race sheet and the guy putting the birds in the crate gave him a bird to take home thinking the bird wouldn't scan. But it turns out is did scan and they say thats the bird he won with but they weren't sure if it was the bird he brought home or not. I voted in the combine meeting that he didn't cheat because there was no proof there was a easy oppertunity for him to cheat chance but I didn't think there was any proof the club made all the mistakes.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow he got thrown out? I think he should of just been disqualified not thrown out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dishonesty and rule breaking, definitely. We mostly had a problem with people making up rules saying they were in the AU/IF/Combine by-laws. Only...they weren't there. And they still aren't there. It'll really piss you off when the combine president starts making up rules and adding in things that are clearly not acceptable if you go by what the combine's laws say.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Crazy All and Brad Hogan give their birds tea, so why not give them coffee? If you give them coffee on Friday before the race then Saturday the rush has gone to bust.
> Dave


How about giving the birds RedBull, It gives you wings..


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Crazy All and Brad Hogan give their birds tea, so why not give them coffee? If you give them coffee on Friday before the race then Saturday the rush has gone to bust.
> Dave



Im thinking the coffee will get you up and going. So caffine is a drug thats in coffee . Comes from cocaine. If it keeps us humans up what will a do to a pigeon. Maybe fly like a rocket.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Coffee and Cocaine are two different drugs and come from two different plants. I wouldn't think caffeine would stay in the birds system overnight, It will mostly hurt the birds they wouldn't get any rest. I'm no expert just my opinion.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i know skt tx would say he gave his birds pain killers before sending them on a race so they would not feel the pain in there wings from exhaustion. don't know how true that is but i believe he posted that a while ago. by the way is he banned again?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Would it depend how much they gave it. 


Big Question. Is it legal to give a Racing Homer Caffine? Or anything with caffine.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

"MaryOfExeter" noticed you found "SkyTx" or he found you on the UK Pigeon Forum.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

JRNY said:


> Im thinking the coffee will get you up and going. So caffine is a drug thats in coffee . *Comes from cocaine*. If it keeps us humans up what will a do to a pigeon. Maybe fly like a rocket.


So the story of coffee beans being used to make coffee is all hogwash, it really is from cocaine ? Now gee, I thought cocaine came from the coca plant. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine

You just have to wonder how much better the racing preformance of fanciers would be if they focused on having good pigeons in excellent health instead of looking for something out of a bottle to increase their preformance.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

we all know that cheating is part of every sports.


----------

